# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Tornados

## embalses al 100%

Todo esto de los tornados sobre todo impulsado por el destructor tornado EF4 de Moore, en Oklahoma, que ha dejado 24 fallecidos y una importante devastación, con pérdidas de más de 1.500 Millones de , me ha impulsado a crear este tema, para hablar sobre ellos, poner datos e intentar explicar y aclarar este fenómeno. Con aportaciones de todos  :Smile: .

----------


## embalses al 100%

Para empezar, algo importante, la escala Fujita-Pearson, más conocida como escala Fujita asecas. Es las escala creado por Tetsuya Fujita y Allan Pearson en 1971, para medir la intensidad de los tornados. Y esta escala no se basa ni en la velocidad, ni en la distancia recorrida, ni en el tamaño, sino, en lo que destruye, aunque todo está relacionado.

Empezamos.

 La Primera escala es un *EF0*. Generan vientos entre *60 y 117Km/h*, provocando daños leves. Suelen ser breves. Algunas tejas caídas y otras piezas de los tejados arrancadas, algunos daños en canaletas, ramas de árboles rotas y algunos árboles poco profundos arrancados. No se aprecian demasiados daños en campo abierto.

La Segunda escala es un *EF1*. Generan vientos entre *118 y 181Km/h*, provocando daños moderados. Tejados seriamente dañados, caravanas y casetas volcadas o seriamente dañadas, perdida de puertas exteriores y ventanas y cristales rotos. Estos tornados pueden levantar y mover coches. Los tráilers pueden ser tumbados.

La Tercera escala es un *EF2*. Generan vientos entre *182 y 250Km/h*, provocando daños considerables. Los tejados de algunas casas pueden ser arrancados, los tráilers y caravanas que estuvieran en el camino del tornado serán demolidos. Este tornado también puede descarrilar vagones de trenes. Tejados de casas sólidas arrancados, los cimientos de las casas se pueden moverse, arboles grandes partidos o arrancados, pequeños objetos convertidos en proyectiles, los coches volarán como si fueran de juguete.

La Cuarta escala es un *EF3*. Generan vientos entre *251 y 320Km/h,* provocando daños graves. Estos empiezan a ser serios de verdad. Árboles pueden ser arrancados de raíz, paredes y tejados de edificios sólidos, serán arrancados con total facilidad. Daños graves en los edificios grandes (tales como centros comerciales), trenes volcados, vehículos pesados levantados del suelo y arrojados a distancia, estructuras con cimientos débiles lanzados a cierta distancia.

La Quinta escala es un *EF4*. Generan vientos entre *321 y 420Km/h*, provocando devastación allá por donde pasan. Objetos de 40 toneladas serán lanzados fácilmente por los aires. Tanto las casas de hormigón y ladrillos como las de madera pueden quedar completamente destruidas, los coches pueden lanzados violentamente.

Y la Sexta escala es un *EF5*, también conocido como *Dedo de Dios*. Generan vientos entre *421 y 510Km/h* o incluso superiores. Provocan daños superdevastodores, no dejan nada a su paso, todo lo que encuentra en su camino es lanzado cientos de metros. Deja un importante surco en el suelo. Edificios enteros pueden ser levantados del suelo. La energía es similar a la de una bomba atómica. Las casas fuertes pueden quedar arrasadas hasta los cimientos, las estructuras de hormigón armado dañadas críticamente, los edificios altos sufren graves deformaciones estructurales. Devastaciones increíbles. Este tornado puede cambiar tu casa de sitio desde los cimientos.


Bueno, esto es todo de la escala Fujita. Hay gente que no se cree, o no les cabe en la cabeza tales volocidades, pero solo hay que mirar su devastación.

Existe también, la escala TORRO, creada en Reino Unido, es una escala de medición de tornados, comparando con la escala Beafourt de medición de vientos. Va desde el T0 al T10. Pero eso ya otro día.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya que estoy puesto, os voy a dejar algunas imágenes de Google, de tornados por sus intensidades. Veréis las notables diferencias.

EF0



EF1



EF2



EF3



EF4



EF5 Dedo de Dios



Esta es una de las pocas imágenes que se le hicieron al gran EF5, que asoló la ciudad de Greensburg(Kansan) en 2005. Dejó 8 fallecidos y la ciudad totalmente arrasada. Tocaba suelo con una anchura de 1Km.




Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tras la última oleada de tornados en Oklahoma, el pasado 31 de Mayo, acaba de llegar la noticia actualizada, que uno de ellos, que dejó 14 muertos, entre ellos el famoso Cazatormentas *Tim Samaras, su hijo Paul, y el meteorólogo Carl Young*, acaba de ser ascendido como un *EF-5*, y que llegó a un nuevo record de anchura 2.5 millas(4,2 Km). Tuvo una duración de 40min, pero pudo ser peor, porque rodeó la ciudad de El Reno. Aquí os dejo algunas cosas cogidas de Cazatormentas.net.










> Se van confirmando los datos que apuntan a que la extremadamente violenta expasión del tamaño diametral del tornado al alcanzar su pico de intensidad, es la razón de que los cazatormentas se vieran atrapados. Los datos son increíblemente llamativos, ya que nos ponen delante de un fenómeno histórico.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y también os dejo hoy, esta interesantísima noticia sobre la formación del tornado de Moore, Oklahoma.


*La supercélula que engendró el tornado de Moore, Oklahoma*



Imagen visible color natural y alta resolución de la supercélula. Satélite AQUA (sensor MODIS), 20.05.13, 19:40 UTC. Crédito: NASA.

21.05.13. A estas alturas del día, probablemente muchos millones de personas en nuestro país ya han oído hablar del tornado ocurrido ayer tarde en Moore, Oklahoma, provocando cerca de 100 víctimas mortales, al menos 24 de ellas, niños, en un suceso calificado de enorme catástrofe natural. Ahora procedemos a analizar la tormenta causante de tal devastación.

Gracias al Espectro - Radiómetro de Imágenes de Resolución Moderada (MODIS) montado a bordo del satélite meteorológico AQUA de la NASA, es posible analizar al detalle la tormenta que engendró el devastador tornado: una supercélula, que se formó junto con otras dos más que ocuparon posiciones más al sur de la primera, la causante el desastre.

En la que, sin duda alguna, se trata de una imagen de irónica belleza, la supercélula en cuestión es la que se ubica más al norte. Se ha superpuesto el nombre de la localidad: Moore, y la traza que siguió el tornado. En el momento en que el satélite captaba esa imagen, el tornado todavía no se había descolgado de la nube.

En el foro de debate se ha ido compilando y aglutinando abundante e imprescindible información relativa a este grave suceso, que no debes pasar sin leer.

En ese mismo hilo, encontrarás un fantástico vídeo en que se reproduce a gran velocidad imágenes de satélite con todo el desarrollo de la tormenta.

Pero, ¿qué es una supercélula?

Es una tormenta muy organizada, cosiderada en sí misma como la más organizada, sin tratarse de un complejo convectivo formado por varias de ellas, sino de una sola tormenta. Podríamos calificarla vulgarmente como la reina de las tormentas.

Básicamente es una tormenta que se engendra en unas condiciones atmosféricas muy específicas, con unos ingredientes muy concretos pero, básicamente, es aquella cuya corriente ascendente principal, la que le da la vida, se encuentra en rotación persistente.

Esta corriente ascendente en rotación recibe el nombre de mesociclón. Una tormenta con estas características debe cumplir unos requisitos preestablecidos por los meteorológos americanos, los primeros en definirlas y clasificarlas, que no se van a mencionar aquí.



Modelo conceptual de una supercélula clásica. Visión superior. Crédito: NOAA / NWS.



Modelo conceptual de una supercélula clásica. Visión lateral. Crédito: NOAA / NWS.

El tornado surge cuando el mesociclón se colapsa, perdiendo altura, de tal manera que la rotación se propaga hacia la superficie, terminando por engendrar el tornado.

Es muy fácil comparar la imagen que encabeza la noticia, con la primera de las dos del modelo conceptual de supercélulas clásicas.

Es necesario señalar que tan solo un pequeño % de supercélulas generan tornados...

Fuente: Cazatormentas.net


Y este video, que se ve perfectamente la formación de un Tornado.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora, os vengo a dejar un video muy chulo, que muestra la localización por GPS de los cazatormentas, alrededor del Tornado de "El Reno". Es muy chulo, ver como huyen de él.

----------

